# Gibson 496R and 500T



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

has anyone got these pickups in their guitars? what do you think?
how well do they clean up?

i have heard of people using the 496 at the bridge as well...has anyone here tried that? results?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've never had them in a guitar that I've owned, but I've played several Gibsons with these pickups in them in stores. It really depends on the type of music you're playing, but I find alnico pickups have a sweeter tone and are a bit more versatile. The ceramic pickups sound a little harsh to my ears, but that could work with hard rock because they have a very biting tone and you can EQ out some of the treble.

I had a Dimarzio Super Distortion pickup which I thought was similar to the Gibson ceramics tonally, and it sounded great for overdriven stuff, but I really didn't care for the clean tone. They clean up as well as other pickups when you roll them off, but the higher output ones may not actually _get _fully clean. Either way, A2 humbuckers are where it's at for clean sounds IMHO.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

id stay away from the 500t if you want it to clean up it has 3 ceramic magnets & i agree with hollowbody its more of a superdistortion sound


----------



## Rahlstin (Jan 4, 2011)

I had these in my Explorer. The guitar was almost unplayable. Pulled em out and put in a set of EMG85/81 at 18v. Now a very good tone but Im thinking of putting a set of Gib Classic plus's in.


----------

